# [EVDL] Eos Resolves Historical Challenges of Zinc-Air Rechargeability



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

And their website says of the Zinc-Air battery status: "Further design
development required"

I'd say that is another way of saying it is not available in a
rechargeable package.



> Osmo <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Electric vehicles with Eos batteries will have the same costs and
> > range as gasoline vehicles with 1/10th the fuel cost...
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

And this makes me wonder again WHY it should be rechargeable by
traditional means ?

It's pretty perfect already as it is in the league of primary cells.

-akkuJukka

http://www.google.com/profiles/jarviju#about



2011/12/16 David Nelson <[email protected]>:
> And their website says of the Zinc-Air battery status: "Further design
> development required"
>
> I'd say that is another way of saying it is not available in a
> rechargeable package.
>
>


> Osmo <[email protected]> wrote:
> >> Electric vehicles with Eos batteries will have the same costs and
> >> range as gasoline vehicles with 1/10th the fuel cost...
> >>
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

2011/12/15 Jukka J=E4rvinen <[email protected]>:
> And this makes me wonder again WHY it should be rechargeable by
> traditional means ?

Very simply for the fact that if they are used in an EV absolutely no
new infrastructure needs to be built to use them.

-- =

David D. Nelson
http://evalbum.com/1328
http://2003gizmo.blogspot.com

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Now.. what would be considered as 'a new infrastructure' ?

I'd say the MUTE approach is very very good. And ditching the
capability to recharge we'll get much better energy density. 99% of
the trips can be made with that 100 mile Lithium pack. Extending it
with primary cell for another 100 which would be used.. what.. twice a
month ?

I bet the Icelanders would be happy to recycle that Al- or Zn- based
primary cell back to full health with their 0.000001c/kWh price on
their electricity.

This has been done and should work pretty well even if scaled up to
all passenger cars in the world.

Getting that primary cell as a cure to range anxiety should be simpler
than carrying the ICE on the car. Primary cell can stay fresh for
years. Even if not used. That was not the case with those thousands or
Renaults and other EU hybrids 10-15 years ago. ICE was not used that
often due 60mi range from NiCads. And when needed.. generator failed
to work.

To say it short: mixing existing things in a innovative way would
solve all issues already. No need to wait for the wonder-battery.

political rant: But this is exactly what seems to be no-no for
government funding. It does not matter if it can be made well and
cheap. It has to cost a LOT of money to make other vice it is not
credible.  Sorry EVerybody. Had to say it.

-Jukka

http://www.google.com/profiles/jarviju#about



2011/12/17 David Nelson <[email protected]>:
> 2011/12/15 Jukka J=E4rvinen <[email protected]>:
>> And this makes me wonder again WHY it should be rechargeable by
>> traditional means ?
>
> Very simply for the fact that if they are used in an EV absolutely no
> new infrastructure needs to be built to use them.
>
> --
> David D. Nelson
> http://evalbum.com/1328
> http://2003gizmo.blogspot.com
>
> _______________________________________________
> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> |
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

2011/12/18 Jukka J=E4rvinen <[email protected]>:
> Now.. what would be considered as 'a new infrastructure' ?
>

Having to build or install anything other than an outlet to charge
with. This would include a place to take a primary cell to swap for a
charged one.

> I'd say the MUTE approach is very very good. And ditching the
> capability to recharge we'll get much better energy density. 99% of
> the trips can be made with that 100 mile Lithium pack. Extending it
> with primary cell for another 100 which would be used.. what.. twice a
> month ?
>

Depends on where you live and where you have to go. I have 2 vehicles
in my household which go over 80 miles every day of the week and
frequently farther. Depending on the cost of the primary cell
replacement costs they may or may not work for me but would for most
people.

> I bet the Icelanders would be happy to recycle that Al- or Zn- based
> primary cell back to full health with their 0.000001c/kWh price on
> their electricity.
>

This depends on how much it would cost for the recycling/replacement
and how long the process would take. Different parts of the world have
different distance needs. When I lived in Singapore, a 100mi range
pack would have been ample if not over kill. The island is only ~12mi
across one diagonal and ~24 mi across the other. In any case, building
a plant to recycle the cells is more infrastructure that has to be
built and the cost of that has to be recouped by those using the
batteries which drives the cost of the primary cells and puts us right
back to where we depend on yet another energy distribution company
again. With what I can recharge at home I'm free to use what ever
means I have/want to get my electricity.

> This has been done and should work pretty well even if scaled up to
> all passenger cars in the world.
>
> Getting that primary cell as a cure to range anxiety should be simpler
> than carrying the ICE on the car. Primary cell can stay fresh for
> years. Even if not used. That was not the case with those thousands or
> Renaults and other EU hybrids 10-15 years ago. ICE was not used that
> often due 60mi range from NiCads. And when needed.. generator failed
> to work.
>
> To say it short: mixing existing things in a innovative way would
> solve all issues already. No need to wait for the wonder-battery.

Having a primary pack as a back up or infrequently used range extender
would be great as an option. It could be purchased with the vehicle or
as an add on later. Many people here in the US, however, will see it
as an expensive option which isn't going to let them drive across
country if they decide to do so. They think that having the gas engine
backup is better. They don't want the inconvenience of having to find
a rental car for those periodic trips which take them out of range of
their regular vehicle.

-- =

David D. Nelson
http://evalbum.com/1328
http://2003gizmo.blogspot.com

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

